# Δακτυλολογία



## nickel (Mar 14, 2013)

Απόδειξη ότι βρίσκεται και η Βραζιλία σε τροχιά ανάπτυξης:

*Βραζιλία: Γιατροί δήλωναν «παρών» στην εργασία τους με δάκτυλα από σιλικόνη* (Τα Νέα)
*Doctor 'used silicone fingers' to sign in for colleagues* (BBC)

Σκέψεις: 
Μεταφραστική: Ευτυχώς η σιλικόνη είναι αυτή τη φορά _silicone _.
Γλωσσική αγγλική: Το _give someone the finger_ αποκτά νέο νόημα.
Γλωσσική ελληνική: Νέο νόημα αποκτά (τουλάχιστον) και το _κρύβομαι πίσω από το δάχτυλό μου_.


----------



## cougr (Mar 14, 2013)

Είχαμε το _siliconed_ τώρα έχουμε και το _sili*conned*_. :)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 14, 2013)

Αφού τον πιάσανε, είναι απλώς a silly con.


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2013)

Περιμένω να δω πόσοι άλλοι θα βάλουν το δαχτυλάκι τους. :) :up:


----------



## Palavra (Mar 14, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι στην υπόθεση υπήρξε ξένος δάκτυλος.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 14, 2013)

Έβαλε τα δάχτυλά τους κι έβγαλε τα μάτια του.



nickel said:


> Περιμένω να δω πόσοι άλλοι θα βάλουν το δαχτυλάκι τους.:up:


πάντως, αυτό που βάζεις εσύ είναι αντίχειρας.:twit:


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2013)

bernardina said:


> πάντως, αυτό που βάζεις εσύ είναι αντίχειρας.:twit:


Και αυτό που λέει doctor στην είδηση είναι γιατρίνα.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 14, 2013)

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, παίζει την απάτη στα δάχτυλα.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 14, 2013)

Και να πεις πως ήταν μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα; Άλλοι 11 γιατροί και 20 νοσοκόμες ήταν στο κόλπο. ;)
Ε, καλά! Και σιγά μη δεν ήταν και η κορούλα του διευθυντή των επειγόντων.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2013)

Αν δεν σταματήσετε, θ' αναγκαστώ να βάλω Δάντη! :devil:


----------



## bernardina (Mar 14, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Αν δεν σταματήσετε, θ' αναγκαστώ να βάλω Δάντη! :devil:


Θα γίνεις δαχτυλοδειχτούμενος!


----------



## Palavra (Mar 14, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Αν δεν σταματήσετε, θ' αναγκαστώ να βάλω Δάντη! :devil:


Ε, μη μας κουνάς και το δάχτυλο! Εγώ συγκρατιέμαι τόση ώρα να μην βάλω Δάντη. Αλλά αν βάλεις το δαχτυλάκι σου στο νήμα και το Ζαζουλοποιήσεις, τότε κι εγώ θα βάλω Πάριο.


----------



## Palavra (Mar 14, 2013)

Και εδώ που τα λέμε, οι δικοί μας Δ.Υ. δεν τους φτάνουν τους Βραζιλιάνους ούτε στο μικρό τους δαχτυλάκι στην πονηριά (somebody stop me!)


----------



## bernardina (Mar 14, 2013)

Κι εγώ θα βάλω sticky fingers και θα σας ψεκάσω και τους δύο!:angry:


----------



## cougr (Mar 14, 2013)

Palavra said:


> ........ (somebody stop me!)



This ought to do it . JUST STOP by Disturbed


----------



## Zazula (Mar 14, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Αλλά αν βάλεις το δαχτυλάκι σου στο νήμα και το Ζαζουλοποιήσεις, τότε κι εγώ θα βάλω Πάριο.


Όχι μόνον θα βάλω το δαχτυλάκι μου, αλλά θα εισηγηθώ και νέο πρόθημα για τη σημασιακή επέκταση και αναβάθμιση του _τηλε-_: το _δαχτηλε_-! Παραδείγματα χρήσης: δαχτηλεϊατρική < τηλεϊατρική, δαχτηλεκατευθυνόμενος < τηλεκατευθυνόμενος, δαχτηλεπάθεια < τηλεπάθεια κ.ο.κ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2013)

cougr said:


> Είχαμε το _siliconed_ τώρα έχουμε και το _sili*conned*_. :)


 
:lol::lol: :upz:

A miller's thumb with doctors' fingers.



bernardina said:


> Αφού τον πιάσανε, είναι απλώς a silly con.



Of course, her fingers were all thumbs.

Δακτυλοδεικτούμενοι τώρα οι ετεροδακτυλοδείχνοντες και οι εξ ετέρας εταίρας δακτυλοδεικτούμενοι, έκαναν μνημόνευση με ξένα δάχτυλα. They were arrested and thumbcuffed:







bernardina said:


> Έβαλε τα δάχτυλά τους κι έβγαλε τα μάτια του.
> ...
> πάντως, αυτό που βάζεις εσύ είναι αντίχειρας.



1. Αυτό κράτα το για το retinal scan. Έβαλε τα χεράκια του, με τα ματάκια τους. 

2. «Υποστηρίζει ότι είναι αθώα γιατί οι άλλοι γιατροί την απειλούσαν ότι η συμμετοχή της ήταν προϋπόθεση για να κρατήσει τη δουλειά της» είπε ο συνήγορός της Σελεστίνο Γκόμες Αντούνιες.

She was under their thumb, so she was giving them their fingers. But since they were all finger and thumb, now they're biting their thumbs.






I have a bit of an itchy trigger finger today.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 14, 2013)




----------



## Palavra (Mar 14, 2013)

Νομίζω ότι βλέπουμε το δάχτυλο και χάνουμε το δάσος. Φαντάζεστε τι θα περνάει αυτή η γυναίκα τώρα; Ένα δάχτυλο ντροπή να έχει, δεν θα ξέρει πού να κρυφτεί.


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2013)

bernardina said:


>


 The doctors were sitting on their bums and swatting flies, twiddling their thumbs.

Tweeddle dee dee, tweeddle dee dum, look out, baby, 'cause Nickel's twiddling his thumbs
Fee-fi-fo-fo-fum, look out, baby, now here I come :up:


----------



## bernardina (Mar 14, 2013)

After she was arrested, she pointed the finger at her colleagues, but she still stands out like a sore finger. And though she was a doctor, she failed to put the finger on the pulse of her patients, yet she was caught with the finger in the pie. Now every Tom Dick and Harry is thumbs-down with her and the hospital administration has given her the finger.


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Νομίζω ότι βλέπουμε το δάχτυλο και χάνουμε το δάσος. Φαντάζεστε τι θα περνάει αυτή η γυναίκα τώρα; Ένα δάχτυλο ντροπή να έχει, δεν θα ξέρει πού να κρυφτεί.



Μα είχε πολλά δάχτυλα, άλλων. Στην τσέπη της τα 'κρυβε. Ντροπή της. 
Πάρε κι από μένα, θεία! «Καλιέ, πατριωτάκια, καλιέ, τι έχουν τα χεράκια μου;»

Άλογα, βήματα, χέρια, μαχαίρια, τρένα, καράβια, ποδήλατα, ποδήλατα, φίδια δάχτυλα






Άσ' τα δάχτυλα, άσ' τα απέξω, στο βιομετρικό.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 14, 2013)

I chew my fingers to the bone trying not to laugh out loud.


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2013)

Palavra said:


> Και εδώ που τα λέμε, οι δικοί μας Δ.Υ. δεν τους φτάνουν τους Βραζιλιάνους ούτε στο μικρό τους δαχτυλάκι στην πονηριά (somebody stop me!)



Jan Banning: *Bureaucratics*

*Δημόσιοι υπάλληλοι σε διάφορα μέρη του κόσμου!* (Ευαγγελία Αναστασάκη, 15 Νοεμβρίου 2012)

Ο Ολλανδός φωτογράφος Jan Banning παρουσιάζει ένα εντυπωσιακό φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ σε οκτώ χώρες του κόσμου και σε πέντε διαφορετικές ηπείρους εν ονόματι «Bureaucratics» όπου οι κρατικοί υπάλληλοι απαθανατίζονται στα γραφεία τους και αποκαλύπτουν τους μισθούς τους. «Πρόκειται για μια συγκριτική φωτογραφική μελέτη του πολιτισμού διάφορων χωρών έτσι όπως διαφαίνεται μέσα από την κρατική διοίκηση και τους δημόσιους υπαλλήλους. Οι επισκέψεις μου σε όλα τα γραφεία έγιναν ξαφνικά, χωρίς προειδοποίηση έτσι ώστε να μην υπα΄ρχει απόπριν ο χρόνος της… τακτοποίσης των γραφείων», επεξηγεί ο φωτογράφος. Ο Jan ταξίδεψε στη Βολιβία, την Κίνα, τη Γαλλία, την Ινδία, τη Λιβερία, τη Ρωσία, την Υεμένη και τις Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες φωτογραφίζοντας αστυνομικούς, σερίφηδες, ταχυδρόμους, διοικητικούς υπαλλήλους και πολλούς άλλους μέσα στα γραφεία τους, κάνοντας «κλικ» στη ζωή των… γραφειοκρατών. Όσο για τους μηνιαίους μισθούς; Έχουν μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον κυρίως πολιτιστικά, καθώς τα ποσά αντικατοπτρίζουν πλήρως την κουλτούρα κάθε χώρας. Έχει πραγματικά μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον να δούμε όλους αυτούς τους δημοσίους υπαλλήλους να… ανοίγουν τα χαρτιά τους!

*1. Ινδία, Μπιχάρ*






Sushma Prasad (γεν. 1962), διοικητική υπάλληλος. Μισθός 5.000 ρουπίες (100 ευρώ).
...

*4. Λιβερία*






Henry Gray (γεν. 1940), Υπεύθυνος αστυνόμευσης της περιοχής Kanweaken. Μισθός: 975 δολάρια Λιβερίας (16 ευρώ)

Liberia, bureaucracy, 2006. Henry Gray (1940), acting commissioner for Gbaepo district, Kanweaken, River Gee County. During the Civil War, the office was completely looted and destroyed: only one wall remained. Gray has 11 personnel, of whom only 4 are paid. The rest are volunteers. He has no budget and over two years salary owing. Yesterday, he went to the capital Fishtown to collect last two months salary, two times 975 Liberian dollars (2x US$ 17, 2x euro 16). All he got was 600 dollars (US$ 11, euro 10). Gray is father to 34 children (sic), 13 of them depending, and has 18 grandchildren.
...

*6. Αμερική, Τέξας*






Dede McEachern (γεν. 1969), διευθύντρια στο Τμήμα Αδειών και Κανονισμών του Τέξας. Μισθός: 4.240 ευρώ.


*7. Υεμένη*






Nadia Ali Gayt (γεν. 1970), Σύμβουλος στο Υπουργείο Γεωργίας. Μισθός: 28.500 ριάλ (110 ευρώ).


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 14, 2013)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι η τελευταία φωτογραφία είναι από την ίδια συλλογή. Νομίζω ότι είναι από τις σελίδες αυτής της ιστορίας.


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2013)

...
Yep. There's also Unclee Scroogam, India version, over there in the second pic, and Donaldamneduck in the third...

2. India, bureaucracy, Bihar, 2003. K.A.H. Subramanian (b. 1945) is Chief Secretary in the Old Secretariat in Patna, the capital of Bihar. He has the highest function in the civil service hierarchy of the state and earns 41,000 rupees per month (US$ 898, euro 820), has a spacious official residence, an official car with a yellow flashing light and chauffeur, and enjoys numerous privileges.

3. India, Bihar, bureaucracy, 2003. Typeroom in the Finance Department of "the Old Secretariat" in the state capital Patna. The seemingly rusty old typewriters are awaiting use: the department is supposed to be 40% understaffed. The presence of several snoring employees gives a different suggestion.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 15, 2013)

Ε, ας αφήσουμε κι εμείς το δαχτυλικό μας αποτύπωμα, κι ας μην είναι όλα τα δάχτυλα ίδια.

Άραγε τους υπόπτους τους μέτρησαν έναν έναν με τα δαχτυλάκια;

Στα παλιά χρόνια, η ποινή θα ήταν ρόφημα από δαχτυλίτιδα (πανέμορφες εικόνες στο ιστολόγιο).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2014)

Αυτούς δεν θα τους χώσουν απλώς μέσα, αλλά παραμέσα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2014)

...
Veteran film director and comedian Mel Brooks has left his mark on Hollywood.

The 88-year-old comedy legend sunk his hands into the cement outside the TCL Chinese Theatre, and he unveiled a disturbing secret while being honored on Sept. 8.
hollywoodlife.com










Spoiler



Mel Brooks wore a prosthesis to the Hollywood Cement Ceremony on Sept. 8, leaving a memorable and lasting impression on the historic forecourt. The veteran comedian, 88, came to the event with six fingers on his left hand!


Σχετικά: 


Spoiler



*Οι Ευάριθμοι, το άπειρο και η εξαδαχτυλούσα*


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2015)

Η επικαιρότητα επιτάσσει να ασχοληθούμε με το δάχτυλο, σε σχέση με την άσεμνη χειρονομία. Το αγγλικό είναι συνήθως *give someone the finger* (και πολύ λιγότερο το _stick the finger to someone_). Εμείς δεν έχουμε ακριβές αντίστοιχο. Λέμε «του έκανε μια άσεμνη χειρονομία με το δάχτυλο» και αναφερόμαστε σε κάτι κάπως διαφορετικό, ένα σπαστό και όχι ορθωμένο δάχτυλο. Ενδιαφέρον έχει η παρουσίαση στη Wikipedia, όπου έχουμε και τον *καταπύγονα* των αρχαίων. Θέλει λίγο ψάξιμο.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_finger#Origin

Διάβασα και στον χτεσινό Κασιμάτη:

Ο θρύλος θέλει τη χειρονομία να προέρχεται από τους Αγγλους τοξότες στη μάχη του Αζενκούρ (1415), στον Εκατονταετή Πόλεμο. Υποτίθεται ότι οι Γάλλοι είχαν διαδώσει ότι θα κόψουν το μεσαίο δάκτυλο σε όσους τοξότες θα συνελάμβαναν, και εκείνοι, αψηφώντας την απειλή, απάντησαν με τη συγκεκριμένη χειρονομία. Την εκδοχή αυτή θεωρούν απίθανη οι ιστορικοί, καθώς την ωραία εκείνη εποχή ένας τοξότης που έπεφτε στα χέρια του αντιπάλου θα ήταν τυχερός αν τη γλύτωνε με μόνον ένα δάκτυλο λιγότερο: η συνήθης πρακτική τον 15ο αιώνα ήταν να τους σκοτώνουν επιτόπου, διότι ήσαν φτωχοί και ο νικητής δεν είχε ελπίδα να εισπράξει λύτρα για τη ζωή τους. (Δεν υπήρχε, βλέπετε, η έννοια του κοινωνικού κράτους τότε…)

http://www.kathimerini.gr/807705/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/kyvernhsh-amfi8eatroy


----------



## Earion (Mar 18, 2015)

Ένας σχολιαστής τον διορθώνει (κι έχει δίκιο):
Ωραιότατο άρθρο ως συνήθως. Αν μου επιτρέπετε όμως, να παρατηρήσω μια μικρή ανακρίβεια στο κείμενο, που μάλλον θα πρέπει γνωρίζετε, ως συμπαθών την βρεταννική κουλτούρα και ιστορία. Κατά τον Εκατοντοετή Πόλεμο οι τοξότες ήταν από τους χρησιμότερους και ικανότερους των Βρεταννών στρατιωτών και ίσως οι πλέον επικίνδυνοι. Οι Γάλλοι απειλούσαν ότι θα κόψουν τα δύο δάκτυλα των τοξοτών, τον δείκτη και τον μέσο, προκειμένου να μην μπορούν να ξαναχρησιμοποιήσουν το τόξο (και πράγματι έκοβαν τα δάκτυλα αυτά σε αιχμαλώτους). Οι Άγγλοι ως κοροϊδία σήκωναν τα δάκτυλα και τα έδειχναν στους Γάλλους, δίνοντας έτσι το μήνυμα «κοίτα ακόμη τα έχω - και θα σε σκοτώσω». Η κίνηση αυτή των δύο δακτύλων χρησιμοποιείται ακόμη και σήμερα στην Βρετανία ως προσβλητική, ίσως συνηθέστερα του μεσαίου δακτύλου, που είναι πιο σύγχρονη αλλά υποδηλώνει και κάτι διαφορετικό, μάλλον με σεξουαλικό υπονοούμενο ως αντιλαμβάνεστε.

​κι άλλος παρακάτω:
Δυστυχώς στον τομέα «Χυδαίες Χειρονομίες» πιάνεστε αδιάβαστος. Μπερδέψατε το περίφημο Longbowman Salute με την χειρονομία που έκανε ο κύριος Βαρουφάκης, που είναι η αγγλοσαξονική βερσιόν γνωστής ελληνικής ασελγούς χειρονομίας. Το αγγλοσαξονικό «μεσαίο δάκτυλο» (giving someone the finger or the bird, the middle finger, flipping the bird, the one finger salute, the Trudeau salute στον Καναδά, κλπ.) είναι ευθυτενές (η γνωστή σαφήνεια των Αγγλοσαξόνων, βλέπετε...) σε αντίθεση με το ελληνικό, που εκφράζεται πιο πονηρά και συνομωτικά. Και τα δύο, όμως, έχουν σεξουαλικό περιεχόμενο, σε αντίθεση με το Longbowman Salute, που είναι ανεστραμμένο V sign, και παραπέμπει στον τρόπο που οι τοξότες κρατούσαν το βέλος --με τα δυο δάκτυλα (τον δείκτη και τον μεσαίο). Ξεκίνησε ως χυδαίος χαιρετισμός προς τους Γάλλους, αλλά επεκτάθηκε.

The "two-fingered salute", also known as "The Longbowman Salute", "the two", "The Rods", "The Agincourt Salute", and as "The Tongs" in the West of Scotland and "the forks" in Australia, is commonly performed by flicking the V upwards from wrist or elbow. The V sign, when the palm is facing toward the person giving the sign, has long been an insulting gesture in England, and later in the rest of the United Kingdom.
​
Εγώ από την άλλη δεν πείθομαι από τις παραδόσεις περί Αζενκούρ και νομίζω ότι το V (με την παλάμη στραμμένη προς τον δεχόμενο την εξύβριση) παραπέμπει στα κέρατα του Σατανά.


----------



## dharvatis (Mar 18, 2015)

nickel said:


> Το αγγλικό είναι συνήθως *give someone the finger* (και πολύ λιγότερο το _stick the finger to someone_). Εμείς δεν έχουμε ακριβές αντίστοιχο.



Ένα post κάπου στο FB μού θύμισε πώς το λέμε αυτό στα Ελληνικά: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/kolodaxtulo_15045

Όσο για τη χειρονομία με τα δύο δάχτυλα, το θεωρούσα δεδομένο ότι υποδηλώνει ευνουχισμό και παραξενεύομαι που δεν βρίσκω την ερμηνεία αυτή.


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2015)

dharvatis said:


> Ένα post κάπου στο FB μού θύμισε πώς το λέμε αυτό στα Ελληνικά: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/kolodaxtulo_15045


Μόλις το είπαν έτσι και στις ειδήσεις του Mega. Επιβιώνει ο καταπύγων!


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2015)

Καλημέρα

Είναι ξεκαρδιστικό το βίντεο με την αποκάλυψη ότι η χειρονομία με το υψωμένο δάχτυλο ήταν κατασκευασμένη, μέρος μιας καλοδουλεμένης φάρσας των γνωστών παραγωγών του _V for Varoufakis_. Σχεδόν με κάνει να αναθεωρώ την άποψή μου για το χιούμορ των Γερμανών. Στο σημείο όπου λέει ότι έφτιαξαν και εναλλακτική εκδοχή με τον δείκτη, παραλίγο να πέσω από την καρέκλα μου.


Κείμενο:
http://www.iefimerida.gr/news/19701...ironomia-kare-kare-pos-eftiaxe-omada-germanon

Βίντεο (οι αγγλικοί υπότιτλοι μετά το 3ο λεπτό):


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2015)

Και εδώ η παρουσίαση του τρόπου που έγινε το μοντάζ ώστε να εξαφανιστεί το δάχτυλο. Αριστερά είναι το πρωτότυπο (με το δάχτυλο), δεξιά το φτιαγμένο (της εκπομπής), όπου επαναλαμβάνεται η κίνηση του χεριού (κάτω δεξιά στην οθόνη) με αποτέλεσμα ένα ανεπαίσθητο τίναγμα του κεφαλιού του Βαρουφάκη και ένα «πηδηματάκι» του γιακά.


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2015)

Ιδού και ένα διευκρινιστικό κείμενο κάποιου γνωστού από το Facebook:

Πολλοί φίλοι με ρωτάνε από το πρωί τι ακριβώς συμβαίνει με το παραποιημένο βίντεο της χειρονομίας Βαρουφάκη. Λοιπόν:
Η εκπομπή είναι σατιρική και μεταδίδεται από το δεύτερο δημόσιο κανάλι (όχι «κρατικό» επειδή δεν ανήκει στο κεντρικό κράτος αλλά στα ομόσπονδα «κρατίδια»). Ο στόχος της συγκεκριμένης εκπομπής ήταν, με αφορμή το βίντεο με τη χειρονομία, να κάνει κριτική στην εκπομπή του Jauch και στη γνωστή μας Bild. Για να το κάνει αυτό, έδειξε πόσο εύκολα μπορεί να κατασκευαστεί ένα πλαστό βίντεο, κατασκευάζοντας ένα βίντεο όπου ο ΥπΟικ δεν κάνει τη χειρονομία, καθώς και ένα τρίτο, όπου ο ΥπΟικ σηκώνει τον... δείκτη.
Το αυθεντικό βίντεο, όπως ομολογεί στο τέλος και ο παρουσιαστής, είναι αυτό με την επίμαχη χειρονομία. Άλλωστε, αρκεί κανείς να ψάξει λίγο στο Διαδίκτυο για να βρει το πρωτότυπο, που έχει ανέβει πολύ πριν το τελευταίο δίμηνο, στο οποίο άρχισε ο παρουσιαστής να ασχολείται με τον Βαρουφάκη.
Επομένως: αυθεντικό ΜΕ τη χειρονομία, πλαστό ΧΩΡΙΣ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2015)

Earion said:


> ...
> Εγώ από την άλλη δεν πείθομαι από τις παραδόσεις περί Αζενκούρ και νομίζω ότι το V (με την παλάμη στραμμένη προς τον δεχόμενο την εξύβριση) παραπέμπει στα κέρατα του Σατανά.



That, sir? That's just the invisible hand of the market, giving us the double phallus! 

http://www.wikiwand.com/en/V_sign#/Origins






Για χειρονομίες με κέρατα έχουμε άλλο: *Το νήμα του κερατά*.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 19, 2015)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο βίντεο είναι αυθεντικό γιατί δεν έχω τέτοιες γνώσεις, αλλά υπάρχει το ίδιο το βίντεο ή απόσπασμά του με ημερομηνία ανάρτησης παλιότερη του 2015; Αν ναι, έχει κάποιος link;


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2015)

Εδώ, στο 40:30 (δεν είναι το παλιό, αλλά είναι το πρωτότυπο).

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MEUWxNifJJ8


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 19, 2015)

Ναι, το είδα αυτό αλλά είναι πρόσφατο. Έχει κάτι περίεργα artefacts στο βίντεο, που συμπίπτουν με αυτά του παραπάνω βίντεο των παραγωγών (κόκκινα καρέ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2015)

Ξεκαθάρισμα (και λίγα νεότερα) από την Deutsche Welle (αγγλικά, κυρίως ;)).


----------



## nickel (Mar 19, 2015)

@Helle: Πρόσφατο, αλλά του Φλεβάρη. Το πρώτο που φαίνεται να έχει ανέβει από την εκδήλωση και το έχει ανεβάσει η SkriptaTV. Όποιος θελήσει να πει ότι δεν έγινε η χειρονομία, θα πρέπει να δείξει βιντεάκι με παλιότερη ημερομηνία ανεβάσματος.


----------



## pidyo (Mar 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> @Helle: Πρόσφατο, αλλά του Φλεβάρη. Το πρώτο που φαίνεται να έχει ανέβει από την εκδήλωση και το έχει ανεβάσει η SkriptaTV. Όποιος θελήσει να πει ότι δεν έγινε η χειρονομία, θα πρέπει να δείξει βιντεάκι με παλιότερη ημερομηνία ανεβάσματος.



A, μα δεν έχεις φαντασία. Υπάρχουν όλα τα δεδομένα για να συνεχιστεί η τρολιά. Το βίντεο της εκδήλωσης το ανέβασε το Skripta TV στις 12/2, δύο χρόνια μετά την ομιλία και τον καιρό που ετοιμαζόταν το βιντεοκλίπ για το τραγούδι για τον Βαρουφάκη των Γερμανών κωμικών (που ανέβηκε στο γιουτιούμπι στις 25/2). Οπότε μπορεί κάλλιστα να βγει αύριο ο Μπέμερμαν και να πει: «Ξέρετε, ήταν τρολιά ότι είπα πως είναι τρολιά το ότι είναι πλαστό το βίντεο, το πήρα από τους Κροάτες φίλους και τους έπεισα να το ανεβάσουν παραποιημένο (και να μην ομολογήσουν στον Γκάρντιαν ότι είναι παραποιημένο για να μη μου χαλάσουν το σόου)». Και μεθαύριο να βγει και να αποκαλύψει ότι ήταν τρολιά ότι ήταν τρολιά ότι ήταν τρολιά κλπ. Ο Όρσον Γουελς γουργουρίζει ικανοποιημένος στον τάφο του. 

Αυτό που είναι ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι σε όλες τις εκδοχές της finger saga, ο υπουργός μας είναι χαμένος από χέρι (pun intended). Αν το βίντεο είναι αυθεντικό, είναι ντροπιαστικό γι' αυτόν να σπεύδει να πει ότι είναι πλαστό και ακόμη πιο ντροπιαστικό να ζητάει συγγνώμη. Ακόμη χειρότερα θα ήταν τα πράγματα όμως αν το βίντεο ήταν όντως παραποιημένο. Γιατί τότε, το γεγονός ότι τουίταρε στις 16/3 το βίντεο της Scripta TV ως απόδειξη ότι το βίντεο του Γιάουχ ήταν παραποιημενο θα σήμαινε ότι δεν είχε τη στοιχειώδη σοβαρότητα να ελέγξει τι δείχνει το βίντεο στο κρίσιμο σημείο. Και το ψέμα από έναν πολιτικό (έστω νεόκοπο) δεν μ' ενοχλεί πια τόσο, έχω συνηθίσει. Αλλά η τόση έλλειψη σοβαρότητας, έστω για ένα ασόβαρο θέμα, μ' ενοχλεί.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 19, 2015)

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να παρακολουθήσει άνθρωπος με καλά γερμανικά την εκπομπή (πολύ περισσότερο να είναι τακτικός θεατής --που δεν είμαι) και να μην καταλάβει ότι είναι πλάκα. Ο στόχος της εκπομπής είναι αφενός η κριτική στον Γιάουχ (που τον κατηγορούν ως ιντερνετικά πρωτόγονο: «ό,τι γίνει στο ίντερνετ, το βλέπουμε τρεις βδομάδες μετά στην εκπομπή του») και αφετέρου στην Bild (όπου επικεντρώνονται στον «ειδικό» τους επειδή δήλωσε ότι δεν μπορεί να είναι πλαστό). 

Άλλωστε, το λένε και ο παρουσιαστής και ο ηθοποιός με τα πράσινα στο τέλος, όπου ζητούν συγγνώμη από τον Βαρουφάκη. Πάντα με διφορούμενο λόγο, πάντα κλείνοντας το μάτι.

Ο Βαρουφάκης πετάει πολύ κοντά στον ήλιο, εδώ και καιρό. Και ξέρουμε από τη μυθολογία τι γίνεται σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2015)

nickel said:


> ... Εμείς δεν έχουμε ακριβές αντίστοιχο. Λέμε «του έκανε μια άσεμνη χειρονομία με το δάχτυλο» και αναφερόμαστε σε κάτι κάπως διαφορετικό, ένα σπαστό και όχι ορθωμένο δάχτυλο...





dharvatis said:


> Ένα post κάπου στο FB μού θύμισε πώς το λέμε αυτό στα Ελληνικά: http://www.slang.gr/lemma/show/kolodaxtulo_15045
> ...



Αυτό εδώ στο εξώφυλλο του δίσκου _Έθνος ανάδελφον_, για την ακρίβεια:

Μη τα κανάλια, Νικολάκη - Χάρρυ Κλυνν






Γιανάκη Νικολάκη, μην παίζεις με τα κανάλια!


----------

